# Cane Hill (July 08)



## silverstealth (Aug 10, 2008)

Visited with Micky Love, Fiendicus, lulatalulabalulah, hairy, winch, jonboy.. the list is endless..

Goodbye Cane Hill Asylum 1883 - 1991 


The main Hospital complex, which closed in 1991, is in a dilapidated state of repair and like many buildings of its age, asbestos is present. The buildings are derelict due to the asbestos, water penetration, vandalism and fire. The state of the buildings renders refurbishment largely impractical and demolition of the buildings started July 2008. 

The chapel and administration blocks will be retained as they are locally listed buildings and it is likely that the water tower will also be retained as this is a local landmark and a number of people have expressed a desire for it to be preserved... 

Canehill.org.uk provides information on plans to transform the area by providing new housing and employment opportunities as part of the ongoing regeneration of Coulsdon. National regeneration agency English Partnerships purchased the Cane Hill Hospital site from the National Health Service (NHS) in April this year. Working in conjunction with the London Borough of Croydon (LBC), English Partnerships is committed to creating a development of the highest design and environmental quality, and ensuring that proposals meet the needs of the local community. 

A number of uses for the site have been suggested over the past 20 years and previous schemes have centred on a Science and Innovation Park. Last year English Partnerships and LBC jointly commissioned a Science and Innovation Feasibility Study to gain a clear understanding of the viability of a Science Park on the site. The results of the recently completed study are now being assessed and will form part of the development of options. Whilst detailed plans have yet to be developed, a vision for the former Hospital site has been identified which focuses on a high-quality scheme with a balanced mix of living, working and recreational uses. 

The scheme will provide new jobs and homes for local people whilst respecting and improving the existing environment. It is important that our proposals are being developed within the site's Green Belt planning designation and we recognise the environmental importance of the Cane Hill site to the local community. 

Canehill.org is a part of the comprehensive consultation programme with local residents, businesses and politicians to develop proposals for the site. The website enables local people and businesses to ask questions and communicate directly with us as we move the scheme forward. By working in partnership with the community, we will ensure the future development of the Cane Hill Hospital site responds to local needs and helps to regenerate Coulsdon. 

The Cane Hill Hospital site covers 83 hectares and has a prominent position in Coulsdon right next to the town centre. 














































































More at.. http://silverstealth.fotopic.net/c1559427.html

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nZhElepCBCw[/ame]


----------



## MD (Aug 10, 2008)

nice shots mate.... where is the plaque? 
look like someone has put a new cover on the bed 
must get back down there soon


----------



## silverstealth (Aug 10, 2008)

mattdonut said:


> nice shots mate.... where is the plaque?
> look like someone has put a new cover on the bed
> must get back down there soon



Its outside by the Art room, be quick fella its coming down quick.


----------



## Mr Sam (Aug 10, 2008)

what an opening shot!!!

must must MUST get here asap, wanted togo today


----------



## odeon master (Aug 10, 2008)

*cane hill (july 08)*

hi, great photo's.
how much would you say has been demolished now? have they started at the back by the boilerhouse working towards admin? its been several years since i was last there. such a shame such an iconic place is to go

cheers

odeon master


----------



## silverstealth (Aug 10, 2008)

odeon master said:


> hi, great photo's.
> how much would you say has been demolished now? have they started at the back by the boilerhouse working towards admin? its been several years since i was last there. such a shame such an iconic place is to go
> 
> cheers
> ...



I am not too familiar with the layout of the place but it seems its centered around the water tower area..


----------



## odeon master (Aug 10, 2008)

*cane hill (july 08)*

thanks silverstealth,
where was the ward with all the beds made up and the curtains still hanging around the beds, as i dont recall seeing that on my last trip. although it is almost impossible to cover all of cane hill as it so huge !
did you catch the name of that ward?
cheers


----------



## silverstealth (Aug 10, 2008)

odeon master said:


> thanks silverstealth,
> where was the ward with all the beds made up and the curtains still hanging around the beds, as i dont recall seeing that on my last trip. although it is almost impossible to cover all of cane hill as it so huge !
> did you catch the name of that ward?
> cheers



Hi Mate Its Browning - Blake Ward..


----------



## odeon master (Aug 10, 2008)

*cane hill (july 08)*

cool mate,
that must of been one of the few wards that was still working in 1991 when it closed then as most of the wards were mainly empty. i do recall wards to the left and right of the admin block right at the front containing clothes on racks and syringes +medical consumables though. i remember the ward near the front having a large stack of chairs and tables piled high against the windows...... weird


----------



## King Al (Aug 11, 2008)

Good stuff silverstealth, Did you climb the water tower?


----------



## silverstealth (Aug 11, 2008)

King Al said:


> Good stuff silverstealth, Did you climb the water tower?




Absolutely


----------



## mr_bones (Aug 11, 2008)

Wow! Breathtaking, stunning! Well impressed. Need to get back.


----------



## Richard Davies (Aug 11, 2008)

I didn't think the tower was climable, due to a lack of stairs / ladders at one point.


----------



## MD (Aug 11, 2008)

Richard Davies said:


> I didn't think the tower was climable, due to a lack of stairs / ladders at one point.



do a search mate there are some cracking shots from the tower on the web at the minute


----------



## King Al (Aug 12, 2008)

silverstealth said:


> Absolutely



Nice one mate


----------



## silverstealth (Aug 13, 2008)

The tower is there for the taking.. Its one hell of a comedy route but well worth the effort..


----------



## noisemetalrich (Aug 13, 2008)

awesome! respect for those


----------



## Virusman26 (Aug 13, 2008)

Just amazing! those pics of the cubicles are quite haunting. God, I'd love to go there I really would. Another one I'll never see........


----------



## silverstealth (Aug 13, 2008)

Virusman26 said:


> Just amazing! those pics of the cubicles are quite haunting. God, I'd love to go there I really would. Another one I'll never see........



This place will not be there long, you really need to make the effort and go.. If you don't it may be a long term regret..


----------



## Lightbuoy (Aug 13, 2008)

5 & 6 are me faves -good work SS 

Thanks for sharing.

Lb:jimlad:


----------



## pet_rubber_duck (Mar 9, 2009)

I have lots of these in my favouries in deviant art  i love them


----------

